
Why Every Developer Should Keep a Daily Code Journal - azzen
https://veamly.co/developer-journal
======
Bob312371
Good idea although realistically this won't be an easy habit to form.

I find that you can achieve essentially the same thing by just using git
often. I commit as often as every 15 minutes. It takes literally 10 seconds.
Why not?

Then the next day all I do is read the log and there is your journal.

~~~
acemarke
I'll disagree. Like code comments vs code, actual descriptive text can cover
much more than just commit messages.

I keep a daily work journal, and I write down:

\- What I was working on

\- Who I talked to, and about what

\- Problems I ran into

\- How I solved those problems

\- Useful techniques and snippets I came up with

\- Where I left off today, and where I need to pick up tomorrow

~~~
Bob312371
Personally I use a notebook for a checklist so it's in front of me at all
times.

I keep any helpful notes in a format that I can search through. Just a folder
with a bunch of txt files that I than use FZF to comb through.

And I use git as a journal to jog my memory about what I was working on and
general project progression.

